# Headlight repair



## Daveymc88 (May 23, 2011)

Not sure if posting in the right section here.
I started to restore my yellowed/damaged passenger headlamp earlier on & was wondering what to do next as it seems cloudy but the yellowing has disappeared. I've used various grits of wet & sand upto 2500 in pictures below. 
In the last pictures I've used some AS evo, It looks a bit better until the lights are switched on. Still looks better than before but I think I'm going to have to do it again or failing that try to borrow a da to polish it up properly. In the last picture it looks like there's a patchy area, don't know why. Any ideas? Any help is greatly appreciated :thumb:

Pictures of drivers side untouched -



















Pictures of passenger side after various grits used -




























Few photos after some AS evo used -


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

You've still got some fine wet and dry haze on there by the looks of it.

I have just done my Clio 182 Cup headlights and used following:
P1000
P1500
P2000
P3000 (Didnt have 2500 so had to skip a step)
Machine polish with Scratch X / Sonax EX04-06 

Look like new.

If you are jumping more than one stage in the Wet & Dry papers, you wont remove the previous sanding marks efficiently.

Essential to use a good polish after.
Remember to seal with something good too like Gtechniq G5, or whatever glas/plastic coating of choice.
A UV Stable one will be ideal, as its the UV coating that degrades on the headlight. (and youve sanded that off)


----------



## Daveymc88 (May 23, 2011)

James_R said:


> You've still got some fine wet and dry haze on there by the looks of it.
> 
> I have just done my Clio 182 Cup headlights and used following:
> P1000
> ...


I've used p1000, p1500, p2000 & p2500 then some evo with a polishing pad & microfibre. You reckon I'm going to have to do it again? I've no access to a machine polisher, trying to see if my friend has a da, don't trust myself with a rotary :lol:


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

I used p 800 wet -1500 then mask up plastic prime and clear coat. Never fade again look like new


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I had a sales car come in the other day with the worst lights I have ever come across far worse than yours, I was shocked to find brand new ones a pair on flee bay for £49 plus some postage right bargin I thought


----------



## Daveymc88 (May 23, 2011)

SprayerDrew said:


> I used p 800 wet -1500 then mask up plastic prime and clear coat. Never fade again look like new


May just need to buy p800 as well & just try again. They do look better than before just a bit of haze & noticeable scratches.



justina3 said:


> I had a sales car come in the other day with the worst lights I have ever come across far worse than yours, I was shocked to find brand new ones a pair on flee bay for £49 plus some postage right bargin I thought


I could have done that but would rather just repair them, saves money & at the same time gives me something constructive to do in my spare time. Thanks though.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Are you buffing by hand ? need to use a rotary or dual action polisher mate really as it can take lots of elbow grease to bring it back up ?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

SprayerDrew said:


> I used p 800 wet -1500 then mask up plastic prime and clear coat. Never fade again look like new


Do you use regular 2k clearcoat mate or a special headlight one ?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=1030


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

Scoobycarl said:


> Do you use regular 2k clearcoat mate or a special headlight one ?


I use a regular glasurit clear but any regular is fine so long as you plasticprime first.
ive machine polished them before but it kills the uv protection where as clear coating adds to it and stops futre fading. I have some cracking photos of before and after on my phone


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Cheers mate 
I have clearcoated a customers headlights with normal hs 2k clear but never known how well it stands up to the tests of time as the ive not seen the car again ? A kents rep once told me it has to be a propper headlamp clear as it has extra uv protection and is crystal clear but was about £90 a kit for 3 litres i think but i allways thought it was a rip off and normal 2k would do the same job lol


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

I did it on my grandads polo it was a real test as the plastic primer was red but two thin coats and 1 coat of clear it looks crystal and makes the replacement headlight look old.


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

I was hitten by a car in a supermarket and one my headlights was simply destroyed. I had to pay really high for the repair but still.. it works ahaha 
it was about 60$ or something.


----------

